# Arctic stellt Accelero Twin Turbo II vor



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Juni 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Arctic stellt Accelero Twin Turbo II vor gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Arctic stellt Accelero Twin Turbo II vor


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Juni 2011)

Artikel: "Higend-Grafikkarten bei Laune zu halten. Maximal können laut Arctic 160 Watt Abwärme abgeführt werden"

Widerspricht das sich nicht etwas? Wenn ich mir High End Karten wie HD6970, GTX570/580 mit weit mehr als 200W ankucke wird der Kühler da ganz schnell die Segel streichen...
Immerhin ist er ja auch für solche Karten nicht passend.
Ist im Artikel irgendwie etwas irreführend finde ich.


----------



## mars321 (22. Juni 2011)

Ich würd das High end einfach streichen. Dann passt es.


----------



## Chimera (22. Juni 2011)

Gefällt mir optisch weniger als der alte Twin Turbo oder Twin Turbo Pro, vorallem die grosse Plastikverschalung lässt es irgendwie "billig" aussehen  Wenigstens unterstützt er schon von Haus aus die 460/560 und man muss nicht wieder erst ein Kit holen gehen. Naja, nix für mix ...äh... mich


----------



## hanfi104 (22. Juni 2011)

Wieso kein Highend, die Standartkühler sind normal viel kleiner von der Kühlfläche als der hier?


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Juni 2011)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> Wieso kein Highend, die Standartkühler sind normal viel kleiner von der Kühlfläche als der hier?


 
Weil der Hersteller sagt maximal 160W - und Highend Karten haben nunmal über 200W.
Die Kühlfläche hier ist zwar wahrscheinlich größer, aber die Referenzkühler von High-End Karten arbeiten mit wesentlich mehr Luftstrom (lauter) und VaporChamber Kammern und ähnlichen Techniken - und können damit weit mehr Wärme abführen (Der Referenzkühler einer GTX580 schafft bei Vollast und somit einiger Lautstärke rund 300W).
Noch mehr schaffen nur die wirklich großen Kühler von AC - die sind dann aber auch _wirklich_ für High-End Karten gedacht


----------



## Chimera (22. Juni 2011)

Wobei es vielleicht auch daran liegt, dass die Definition einer Hersteller von "High-End" eben schon bei der 560-Ti beginnt (was für mich oberes Midrange wär, eigentlich) und so gesehen würd es dann wieder stimmen, denn die 560 steht in der Liste  Einige User hier im Forum haben ja damals sogar die GTX 460 dank des Zusatzes "GTX" als high-end Karte bezeichnet (wow, wenn dies so wär: ne GTX 550 als high-end? Nee danke).
Das ist in meinen Augen eben bissel das grösste Problem allgemein: es gibt keine Definition als fixe Spezifizierung, was denn nun als Low End, Midrange und High-End zu gelten hat. Und ohne Scheiss: hab damals bei meinem Mech nen Jugendlichen Kunden miterleben dürfen, der ne GT220 (dank des 200 im Namen) auf dem Level einer GTX 200 sah  Wenn jetzt Arctic auch so denkt, ja dann passt er auch auf absolute high-end Hyper-Karten


----------



## facehugger (22. Juni 2011)

Die angeführte Speerspitze der Karten (AMD6950/GTX560Ti) ist ja auch eher Midrange. Dann passts "fast" wieder

Gruß


----------



## thescythe (22. Juni 2011)

> Maximal können laut Arctic 160 Watt Abwärme abgeführt werden


Sehr merkwürdig das ganze, laut Hersteller ist das Teil auch für GTX560Ti (180W) und einer HD6950 (200W) ausgelegt, aber 160W kann abgeführt werden ^^

Wobei ich denke, dass packt der wohl problemlos - Der Accelero L2pro packt auch locker eine GTS250 (150W), hatte das Teil selber auf so einer Karte, IDLE mit knapp 40° unter Last nicht mehr als 75° und dabei Leise 

Dat schnuckelige Teil von L2pro ist mal grade die Hälfte von diesen hier ^^


----------



## facehugger (22. Juni 2011)

thescythe schrieb:


> Sehr merkwürdig das ganze, laut Hersteller ist das Teil auch für GTX560Ti (180W) und einer HD6950 (200W) ausgelegt, aber 160W kann abgeführt werden ^^


Wobei das Werte sind, die in Furmark erreicht werden. In Games ist der Verbrauch meist eh geringer...

Gruß


----------



## watercooled (22. Juni 2011)

Das Ding sieht irgendwie billig aus...

Dann lieber einen MK13


----------



## thescythe (22. Juni 2011)

facehugger schrieb:


> Wobei das Werte sind, die in Furmark erreicht werden. In Games ist der Verbrauch meist eh geringer...
> 
> Gruß


 Die ist aber schon bewusst, dass man mit Furmark noch höher als 180/200W kommen kann ? Dann kommen noch übertaktungen dazu, die GTX von nvidia ist ja so ein Kandidat - Die meisten prügeln das Teil auf 950/1000MHz Chiptakt, ergo auch noch ein höherer Verbrauch bei dem geilsten Spiel "Furmark" 

Das in RealGames der Verbrauch niedriger ist, ist nichts neues 

Deshalb schrieb ich ja, dürfte mit diesen Kühler kein Problem darstellen, ein Airflow im Gehäuse sollte natürlich vorhanden sein ^^


----------



## OctoCore (23. Juni 2011)

Mal Tests abwarten. Andere Hersteller haben auf jeden Fall keine Probleme mit ihren Kühlern plus 2 x 92mm-Püsterchen Highendkarten zu kühlen, z.B. Zalman.


----------



## Scorpio78 (23. Juni 2011)

naja, 160 Watt, für Middrange okay, wenn er dazu wirklich leise ist. 

Kann mich nicht helfen, an optisch sieht der nach Wühltischware aus.


----------



## Seven (23. Juni 2011)

Ist ja schon und gut aber ich finde das dieses Ding einfach billig ausschaut. Wiso bauen die immer solche Plastikbomber? Und wenn sie Plastik aus Konstengründen nehmen wiso muss es dann billig aussehen? Ich versteh das nicht...


----------



## kamiki09 (23. Juni 2011)

Einige Eckdaten mehr hätten im Artikel stehen können.
Klar, raussuchen kann jeder, nur warum?
Länge des Kühlers/Breite über 2 Slots?


----------



## facehugger (23. Juni 2011)

thescythe schrieb:


> Das in RealGames der Verbrauch niedriger ist, ist nichts neues


Ich wollte es bloß nochmal erwähnen... Und wer spielt schon Furmark Zudem übertaktet nicht jeder, immer diese Pauschalisierungen

Gruß


----------



## OctoCore (23. Juni 2011)

Ja, diese Lüfterhaube ist designmäßig ein echter Missgriff. Da sah der Vorgänger wirklich etwas besser aus.


----------



## thescythe (23. Juni 2011)

facehugger schrieb:


> Ich wollte es bloß nochmal erwähnen... Und wer spielt schon Furmark Zudem übertaktet nicht jeder, immer diese Pauschalisierungen
> 
> Gruß


 Furmark ist umsonst ^^
Die meisten sind *nicht* alle ^^


----------



## zauberlehrling (27. Juni 2011)

das teil ist ja ganz nett, aber im vergleich mit den aktuellen preisen des arctic cooling twin turbo pro ist er einfach viel zu teuer


----------



## heisenberger (22. Dezember 2011)

ist jetzt mit 250W angegeben


----------

